# Lead Sled Recommendations?



## Nick Adams (Mar 10, 2005)

Violator22 said:


> there are far too many that do not know how to shoot offhand because of it.


There are far too many that don't know how to shoot well off bags because of it. If you have a problem sighting in off bags you have problems that no pricey gadget is going to fix.

-na


----------

